# Nigerian goat house size?



## annabelle64 (May 6, 2013)

Would a 6"x6" house be large enough for 4 wethers?  We are planning on a 6x9 with room for hay storage at the 3ft end. It will be 6 ft high and have a covered porch on the front about 4 ft deep.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 6, 2013)

Sheep require 12 sq ft/hd. I assume goats would be similar. The amount of space you have planned is big enough for only three goats (6x6 = 36 sq ft).


----------



## annabelle64 (May 7, 2013)

HI , How much do your sheep weigh? I can make the house 6x8 without hay storage. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2013)

I have ND goats. Honestly a 6 x 8 would sleep 3 goats. It would not be adequate for keeping them in. For loafing or sleeping that would be ok.

Depending on the actual size of your wethers, 4 may work in that space but it would be crowded and get fouled very quickly.


----------



## annabelle64 (May 7, 2013)

They will have a 32x32 grazing area this is just for sleeping.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 7, 2013)

That is basically a 1000 sq foot area for four goats... that ends up being 16x16 ft of grazing space per goat.
16 x16 = 256 sq ft     x 4 goats  = 1024 ft.

This is not a very good size UNLESS you plan on it being more of a dry lot. Which you would really need to make sure you have a good hay supplier and feed a quality feed. Parasites will be an issue if not.

What region are you in?


----------



## annabelle64 (May 7, 2013)

It will be a dry lot.  I have a very good supplier for hay.  My goats weigh about 60 pounds.


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you ever decide on a size for your goat house and build it? Id love to see what you did. Im new to goats also and have 2 new ND doelings. I ended up buiding a roughly 8x4 goat house.



















(Im new to trying to upload and post pics so I don't know if my attempt at posting pics will work)


----------



## danielburns271 (Jun 25, 2013)

Why not visit this site with a lot of choices to choose from. http://www.cheapsheds.com.au/garden...m-x-1-52m-single-door-colorbond-shed-904.html, with a lot of accessories to choose from.


----------



## FallViewFarms (Jun 26, 2013)

chicken pickin said:
			
		

> Did you ever decide on a size for your goat house and build it? Id love to see what you did. Im new to goats also and have 2 new ND doelings. I ended up buiding a roughly 8x4 goat house.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/9258_145.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/9258_151.jpg
> ...


This is AWESOME!!


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 28, 2013)

FallViewFarms said:
			
		

> chicken pickin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! It was built in about 3 days made completely 100% out of scrap wood leftover from other projects and other wood picked up from the side of the road. Total cost - ZERO dollars!


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 28, 2013)

What is the roof made out of?


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 29, 2013)

The roof is made out of plywood and the black covering is Ice and Water Shield.


----------



## Afrohippie (Nov 19, 2015)

chicken pickin said:


> Did you ever decide on a size for your goat house and build it? Id love to see what you did. Im new to goats also and have 2 new ND doelings. I ended up buiding a roughly 8x4 goat house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this design seems easy to build


----------



## Afrohippie (Nov 19, 2015)

chicken pickin said:


> Did you ever decide on a size for your goat house and build it? Id love to see what you did. Im new to goats also and have 2 new ND doelings. I ended up buiding a roughly 8x4 goat house.
> Do you have a floor in your goat house?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken pickin (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes the house has a floor, just plywood though covered in hay.


----------

